
Fleeing California - spking
https://youtu.be/6Svc7GLUqd4
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Tens of thousands of Californians move to other states each year. California
has 40,000,000+ residents. The video dramatizes reality. Half of people
"think" about leaving California, but how many care enough to vote with their
feet? Many orders of magnitude less.

California has problems. Talking about people who can afford to leave doesn't
provide a meaningful solution.

The tax comparison between CA & TX (9:35) compares corporate, sales, and
income tax but conveniently misses property taxes.

